

Amazon Web Services in Action - widdix
http://manning.com/wittig?a_aid=awittig&a_bid=cc17df85

======
widdix
Michael and I are writing a book about Amazon Web Service. It is an
introduction to the basic services of AWS with focus on automation and
Infrastructure as Code.

April 6th: Use Code dotd040615au to save 50%. Other days: Use Code mlwittig to
save 50%.

Early Access Edition of Amazon Web Services in Action is available. We are
looking forward for your feedback to ToC and the first chapters.

